# Survival Tin?



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 1, 2017)

Survival tin: 
What's in yours?
Box or can?
How large is it? 
How do you carry it?

I've been working on assembling a few of them. Ive been working with small tins like Altoids and Sucrets, mostly, because they're easier to carry than a soup can. Plus I haven't figured out a effective way to seal a soup can once the top has been removed to eat the soup. Ideally, the soup can could be used for cooking and eating better than a little box--and could hold more--but, they're bulkier and don't have a hinged lid. There are quite a few options for boxes.

_Altoids_























_Sucrets_























_Whitman's candy_























_"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." - Mors Kochanski_


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I use them too. Great for small items. Just make sure that they are full and wrapped for silence of in your bob or inch.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's one of mine. Keep it in my desk at work. Assorted bandaids, tweezers, straight edge razor, Aleve and assorted sinus and cold medication. Not much but has come in handy. I believe I got a gift card in it for Christmas. 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Tired_Yeti said:


> Survival tin:
> What's in yours?
> Box or can?
> How large is it?
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's one of my survival tins...:tango_face_grin:

View attachment 55930


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 1, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Here's one of my survival tins...:tango_face_grin:
> 
> View attachment 55930


How big is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tired_Yeti said:


> How big is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big enough to carry plenty of rounds of 7.62x54R...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I made one of those, but found myself leaving it at home a lot because of its bulk. Now I just carry essentials on my keys, and I don't leave home without them.








*Tiny flashlight, fire starting gear and medications in waterproof mini-tubes. *

If I'm with my car far from home, I have much more complete equipment.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I do have wax stoves in small tins that I made myself in my get home parka:


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 1, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> I made one of those, but found myself leaving it at home a lot because of its bulk. Now I just carry essentials on my keys, and I don't leave home without them.


Interesting. What size was it? I've never thought of an Altoids box as bulky. I guess it all depends on your wardrobe. 
I'm not one for busy key rings, myself. I find them noisy, too cluttered to find things in a hurry, and since it's all in one place it feels bulky to me. I also wonder that if I got carjacked, would I lose everything I need when the POS drives off in my car. I prefer to keep things in my pockets at all times. I can carry more in a bag, but a bag can be lost or stolen so I still like to keep bare essentials in my pockets.

My key ring









_"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." - Mors Kochanski_


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Tired_Yeti said:


> Interesting. What size was it? I've never thought of an Altoids box as bulky. I guess it all depends on your wardrobe.
> 
> I'm not one for busy key rings, myself. I find them noisy, too cluttered to find things in a hurry, and since it's all in one place it feels bulky to me...


It was an altoids tin. You're right, it depends on your wardrobe if it will work or not.

An altoids is actually bigger than I need for EDC. I don't carry fishing gear or wood saws or paracord like some folks. (Maybe some day I will wish I had.) A light, some pain pills, and fire makings seems reasonable, along with my knife and a firearm, of course, for everyday shopping and honey-do's.

If you carefully arrange some key rings, you can make multiple items lay flat in your pocket.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I have used the 24 color Metal Crayon tins to put together some emergency fishing kits. It just contained hooks, weights, bobbers some line for rigging up a couple of telescoping "Crappie Poles" I keep in my vehicle or BOB so I can catch some pan fish or frying sized catfish.


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Oct 1, 2017)

Living in a city, not downtown "urban", but civilized, developed, and connected by highways, I'm compiling my tin to carry as my GHB. While I could carry more stuff in a bag or pack, I'd like to travel ultralight and discreet. I'm thinking realistically about a non-apocalyptic event. So, carrying a bag might make me a target for robbery and carrying a firearm to kill a robber would bring more trouble than I want. I want to be seen as a "low value" target. I'd like to travel ultralight and fast, hands-free, and appear non-threatening and law-value.
So I plan to carry a small IFAK separately, a SAK in my pocket, and a survival tin with some basics to serve me if I have to spend the night out while remaining out-of-sight.

_"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." - Mors Kochanski_


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well if your in a urban environment- I wouldn't really worry much about a survival tin - most of if not all you will need will be laying around in trash cans ect. I mean what are is it that it is going to take you several days to get home in a city? are you going to just plop down in someone's back yard? nah, I don't think so. pack a small flash lite, pocket knife, maybe some 1st aid stuff and a bottle of water that should be enough to get you home. multi tools can be handy and a zippo is too.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

thinking this AM that a former hot topic of altoids tin kits for EDC has gone dead across the prepper net - rarely mentioned anymore .....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> thinking this AM that a former hot topic of altoids tin kits for EDC has gone dead across the prepper net - rarely mentioned anymore .....


truth. used to be the rage.. Now, I have most everything tucked under the seat of the truck. 
If truck breaks down, grab bag and hot foot it to wherever I am going.
Also, being in city, I have stuff all around me.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

I always save all my altoid tins because habits....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

